# Where I can get this grid?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry, probably it has different name in English, but I am looking for this white (black will be better) stuff with holes in it.
This piece really helps to reduce noise from the water failing into overflow box.
Thanks










*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try a sewing supply store or a craft store.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Walmart might have it in the craft section


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen similar stuff at the dollar store sold as bath mats. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I found some in the craft section of Wall mart 79C a sheet 12"x12"


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I found some in the craft section of Wall mart 79C a sheet 12"x12"


Thanks. going to get tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a cut off piece of white plastic soffit vent.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The holes of those sheets from the craft section are probably too small and may block the water flowing to the overflow.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The sheet that i have, Has 2mmX2mm Square holes. Im able to run 1200GPH through it would an issue. It does need to be cleaned 1 time a week.


----------

